# Finn likes sledding



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Only he IS the sled! He climbs up a little kids' sledding hill in our local park, flops himself onto his side, pulls with his paws until he's at the edge, and then down he swoops! He started out backwards the other day, but then corrected himself into proper position! He's not called the crack head for nuthin'!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I love this!!!!


----------



## ArcticCat (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice way to clean himself. lol


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

This is great and had to be awesome to watch....Love it!!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

How fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like great winter fun. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

What a smart one!! I scrolled the screen quickly to make a "movie" of Finn's creative adventure


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Those photos are priceless! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Love it!  so funny


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

This is brilliant! I'd love to see a video of this is you ever catch one...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh PLEASE we need video!!!!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Oh PLEASE we need video!!!!!


I second this!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like fun, but also need video!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess does the same thing! Slides downhill on his side.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL so funny! Yes, it would be great to see a video!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love it, that must be a blast for him, fun to watch too.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha, great pictures! They made me smile, he is having such a good time!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what absolute "feel good" photos!! Totally made my day!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a smart boy! Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, shoot, I tried to get video yesterday, but all Finn wanted to do was roll tennis balls down the hill and play "outside stairball". Inside stairball is where he takes a ball to the top of the stairs, crunches it for a moment or two to get it nice and slimey, then drops it down the stairs for me to toss back to him. Here he is years ago trying to snag anyone who walked by to play. I'll keep trying because no one is more self-amusing than the crack head when he's in the mood.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a hoot! You should call a local TV news show... I bet they'd send out a camera crew to catch this for broadcast!


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Too cute!!


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

got to love this!!!! Pinja would do something like this, too when she was younger - but she never did a whole hill


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

That is so funny 

Actually I like to do it as well hi hi hi But normally I go for grass, it is warmer


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG that is hilarious!!!! What a good boy, entertaining himself for you!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

So funny ....Finn you're quite the character


----------

